# K7M Motherboard



## Mohrrübe (12. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

mein altes K7M Motherboard hat seinen Geist aufgegeben, da dies nicht mehr hergestellt wird weiss ich nicht welches ich jetzt als Ersatz kaufen muss.

Hier einige Facts des alten Boards:

- AMD Athlon 600 MHz
- Slot A
- ATX
- PC 100 SDRAm Support

Ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung von Hardware und möchte auch nicht all zu viel Geld ausgeben, aber mein Rechner soll bald möglich wieder funktionieren ;-)

Wo bekomme ich denn preiswert ein equivalentes Board her?


----------



## L-Boogie (13. Dezember 2001)

Wenn unbedingt wieder das k7m sein muß...
bei ebay gibt es das Board für um die 100DM

ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Geld du anlegen willst, aber wenn das Board schon den Geist aufgegeben hat kannst du dir eigentlich schon eins mit nem neuen CPU kaufen.


----------



## Mohrrübe (13. Dezember 2001)

Danke,
hab ein preiswertes Gigybyte gefunden ! Aber trotzdem danke für deine Antwort!


----------

